# Position of rear panels...



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

So how do you place the panels on the rear wall of the theater?

is there an easy guidline like the first reflection point?

I have room for two panels in the center of the wall which will be 2'x6'x4", and just wondered if they needed to be placed at a specific point or just where they sound good.

Thanks
kirby


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

In your original layout for panels on the rear wall, you're showing provision for 3 panels..Has this changed.?
I think the three panels evenly spaced apart would be more appropriate..


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

the other panels in the room are much further apart, and if I tried to squeeze 3 between the scones they will be 6" apart. It can still be done. After I get these two covered, I will see what it looks like with 3.

Kirby


----------

